# New at mp



## elmtree1748 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello all. I usually make cp soap but have recently really wanted to do more with mp. I have a couple mp soaps I offer on my website that sell very well and for those of you who sell you know that markup on mp can be very good helping your bottom line. Money isn't the only reason I'd like to expand my offering tho. I love the coloring I can get and the very nature of mp is really fun and creative. In saying this, I'm having a bit of a tough time getting some of my designs to look as nice and 'finished' looking as my cp. 
What's the key to getting a smooth looking bottom with no bubbles and no bubbles on the sides? I use 90% alcohol spray which gets rid of the bubbles for the most part but I'll still have a few spots on the side of the mold where no soap attached to the mold. Like air bubbles kinda. 
What's a general percentage rate for fo in mp? 
What are the best color ants to use in mp? I've read lots on it and have several books but they just use generalities for coloring and I'd like to know what the pros use and find is the best quality. Do you find that 1% additives is the max you use? I feel like I use more than that which helps to keep my soap liquid for a bit longer. Do you feel that he added one tsp or half tsp of someone makes a real difference in the soap? Tia


----------



## dbloomingdale (Feb 14, 2016)

I would avoid ants at all cost in my mp.  No matter what color they are....Bwaaaa!!:mrgreen:


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 14, 2016)

dbloomingdale said:


> I would avoid ants at all cost in my mp.  No matter what color they are....Bwaaaa!!:mrgreen:




Lmao! That should say colorants. Stupid auto correct


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oops sorry. It said that post didn't post?


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't do a lot of M&P (too fiddly for an impatient person like me), but I when I do... I like to use micas since their sparkle really comes through in clear. 

Sorry, I haven't the foggiest on the bubbles you're seeing on the sides. Have you tried to spritz the mold with alcohol before pouring? I know that helps get M&P into mold crevices.


----------



## Zeus (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey elmtree,
I'm new at soapmaking altogether, but are you using plastic or silicon molds? I've read plastic molds can cause more imperfections, but again I'm a noob and have only used my silicone mold. As far as color, I used color bricks from bulk apothecary specifically for m&p and I'm happy with the turnout.


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tips! I'm using silicone molds from bb. I'm going to try using 91% to get the soap into the crevices and prevent bubbles on the sides. I'll try to get a pic to show you what I mean. . I use wsp's detergent free mp base. What do you find is your favorite base?


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 15, 2016)

I found this  on another type of forum. 

Isopropyl Alcohol - 70% or 91%?
For medical stuff, it really doesn't matter. 70% will kill 99.99% of everything on the skin.

The only reason to go with 91% is if you are cleaning something that can't get wet. 

I think using the 91% would be better because it might discourage bubbles and make the M&P soap adhere better to a silicon mold.


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 15, 2016)

So not fun. I let it harden to get it up easier. Half a pound of mp wasted


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice on 91%. That's what I usually use. I like that I evaporates quicker. That was actually half a wsp mp tray ugh. What r u gonna do? Waiting on my order of mp from wsp's last flash sale. Did anyone else order from that sale?


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 15, 2016)

Not an MPer, but I love the colors from TKB trading. Their focus is colors. They have pictures of how the colors perform in different products - CP, MP, nail polish, etc. I have also heard good things about colors from Nurture.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 16, 2016)

:sick: Oh Elmtree, that makes me ill seeing that. So sorry!!! I so feel your pain.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 16, 2016)

What's the key to getting a smooth looking bottom with no bubbles and no bubbles on the sides?  
I've seen exactly what your talking about and the first thing that came to my mind was if you're using individual molds, I'd fill it completely to the top then run a credit card across them. If using a large rectangular mold do the same but use a painters tools like the one I attached below. Hope it helps.


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 20, 2016)

elmtree1748 said:


> Thanks for the advice on 91%. That's what I usually use. I like that I evaporates quicker. That was actually half a wsp mp tray ugh. What r u gonna do? Waiting on my order of mp from wsp's last flash sale. Did anyone else order from that sale?



I did! I got 2 24lb blocks, one was out of stock but arrived yesterday. The first one arrived pretty quickly. I feel your pain on the spill.


----------

